

Fish can become invisible to predators - jpwagner
http://news.discovery.com/animals/fish-break-law-of-physics-become-invisible-121021.html

======
blix
I feel like there's a pretty big jump between saying that a fish reflects
light with a somewhat unexpected polarization and saying that the fish is
invisible, or breaks the laws of physics. The fish is, in fact, quite visible
and obeys the laws of physics just as much as any other animal.

------
wickeand000
The headline should read: "Fish Use Laws of Physics, Become Mirrors."

------
borlak
I thought it was going to be about fish in deep water seeing in a different
light spectrum.

I had a dream last night where someone had an animated tattoo, which got me
thinking about how that might be done. I figured you could have layers of
tattoo ink done in different light spectrums, and then with special glasses
that change spectrums slowly you could see the animation.

~~~
dguaraglia
Well, Ray Bradbury would like to have a word with you about your dream:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Illustrated_Man> :)

------
tsieling
What law of physics was broken here? The law of headline puffery? Cool
discovery, though.

------
pkhamre
Where is the picture of the invisible fish?

~~~
unix-dude
right there, under the headline

------
jpwagner
This is really neat, but isn't it odd that this trait evolved in fish given
that other modes of detection are effective underwater?

~~~
tsieling
Traits evolve under pressure that is local to an environment and the
interactions between species that inhabit it. If there were no predators of
this fish that used echolocation or another method, then this trait is
sufficient to survive and thrive. Evolution is haphazard and almost completely
circumstantial, so the shortest answer is, because it didn't have to.

------
andrewcooke
vaguely interesting, but why replace an already link-baited title with one
even more misleading? what laws of physics are being broken here?

~~~
jpwagner
This was the headline in all aggregators (see url), I could update to my own
take on it :P

